# Yuba thursday.



## pezvela (Nov 3, 2007)

Bed at midnight up at 4:00. Yuba at 6:30 w/brian Van Patten. Water 63 degrees at launch ramp. 
34" baby pike 8? lbs. 
Lost an absolute monster after 33 minutes of slug out. Saw fish 3 times. Estimated weight 25 to 30 lbs. 44 to 48 inches.

cut another decent fish off on propeller.

Missed 2 more strikes!

finally 41 1/2", 18 lb 12 oz female in net. Released.

Up again tomorrow w/Nor Tah and Pez Gallo. Still looking for 25lb plus fish in the net.

Don't know how to get pics off cell phone. Digital camera battery dead. Won't be tomorrow! 
Found an 8 yr old to do camera magic. Color suks! Down with cell phone cameras!
[attachment=1:2gcz4i5j]41 pike.jpg[/attachment:2gcz4i5j]
[attachment=1:2gcz4i5j]41 pike.jpg[/attachment:2gcz4i5j]

Very tired. Manana! adios!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Man, you're dialed right into them right now. Best of luck to you tomorrow.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Too bad on losing the monster. Hopefully it will be landed tomorrow after you get some needed sleep :shock: .

Good luck.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Cant wait!!! On the boat with two pez's though... might be a brawl :lol: :wink: Get some sleep and we will get after em in the morning!


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Good Luck tomorrow fellas!


----------



## Joey_B. (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice! After catchin em in Newton I am addicted to em! I would love to get ahold of a 20+lb muskie! I can only imagine the fight!


----------



## Joey_B. (Aug 28, 2009)

Ok Im a moron and didnt read your post (im from Alabama, cant read just look at pictures). I know these are not muskie, they are pike. Are they related? Do they fight like the fish I have been catchin at Newton?

And Im sorry for the moron moment, Im still learnin!! Please dont flog me!! Teach me a lesson, make me go fishin down there with somebody and make me catch some of those things so I can learn my lesson! Yeah thats a perfect briar patch!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Haha oh man Joey, I dont know you but you seem like a really good guy. Pike and Muskie are related. They are in a group called Esox. When you cross the two you get a sterile hybrid. Tiger Muskie. I have not caught a musky but I have heard the fight is similar. The Pike make blinding fast runs that pull drag like crazy then tire and come to net. I would like to get to Newton sometime but have just been too busy. Keep the posts coming Joey.. Roll Tide. 8)


----------



## Joey_B. (Aug 28, 2009)

Thank ya! Yeah I dont figure Im too bad of a feller. 

Sounds like they fight just like the tiger muskie, they are sum runnin son of a guns! Never caught one huh? Well if you ever get loose and wanna give it a try dont hesitate to holler at me cause Im always lookin for someone to hold the camera for me!! Er I mean a fishin buddy to share the experience with! Icaught my biggest to date Tuesday, it was over 8lbs (which I now know is just a baby), but man it put up a GREAT fight!

Sorry Pez, I hope I havent hijacked your thread!

Good luck to yall tomorrow, or today, however u wanna call it!


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Pez, the fish in the last pic doesn't look too healthy, looks like it may need to fatten up a bit. This time of year they should really be puttin on the weight. Great post, are you seeing any eye's, perch or clouds of baitfish or are you too shallow? Skeet.


----------



## pezvela (Nov 3, 2007)

skeet4l said:


> Pez, the fish in the last pic doesn't look too healthy, looks like it may need to fatten up a bit. This time of year they should really be puttin on the weight. Great post, are you seeing any eye's, perch or clouds of baitfish or are you too shallow? Skeet.


We're fishing in 1 to 10 feet of water. I think that the walleye and perch in Yuba have become victims of low water and nasty pike. We fished hard all morning TODAY w/hundreds of casts without a strike. I was just like all of the fish have gone to Biloxi Mississippi for the winter. I can't figure them out. We'll be back in a few days and try them again. One or two days ....Nothing, then the next time it's a bonanza. I'm scratching my head.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

pezvela said:


> We fished hard all morning TODAY w/hundreds of casts without a strike.


Today, we were just making sure that we knew where the northerns WERE NOT AT. Now that we have that information, we can go back and slay em.

Had fun today. Looking forward to fishing with Mr. Vela and Nor-tah again.


----------

